#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  >  Παραλαβή πιστοποιητικών και υλικού για ΚΕΝΑΚ από ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

## Xάρης

Οι συμμετέχοντες των ενημερωτικών σεμιναρίων για την "Σύνταξη ενεργειακής μελέτης κτιρίου σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης" που διεξήχθησαν στη Θεσσαλονίκη τον Δεκέμβριο του 2010 μπορούν να προσέρχονται από τη *Δευτέρα 17.01.2011*, στο Τ*ΕΕ/ΤΚΜ* για να παραλάβουν τα πιστοποιητικά και το υλικό παρακολούθησης.

Η παραλαβή τους θα γίνεται καθημερινά από το Τμήμα Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων, στον 1ο όροφο του κτιρίου του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, τις ώρες 8:30 πμ έως 2:30 μμ.

*Πηγή :* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

----------

